# Chat Software?



## MacMatt (Oct 27, 2000)

We have access to DigiChat Software via our provider, and wanted to know if folks here think it would be a value added feature, or if they think it will go unused.

Matt


----------



## Eolake (Oct 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by MacMatt _
> *We have access to DigiChat Software via our provider, and wanted to know if folks here think it would be a value added feature, or if they think it will go unused. *



In my experience it takes a *damn* high visitor count to make critical mass for a chat feature. I don't think even 10,000 a day is enough.


----------



## The DJ (Oct 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Eolake _
> In my experience it takes a *damn* high visitor count to make critical mass for a chat feature. I don't think even 10,000 a day is enough. [/B]



May be so, but i think it would be a real cool thing.
I even think it would attract more users. The point is, there is no real chatbox for OSX. So people will come here to chat. In my opionion 

"WAY COOL"

DJ


----------



## macrichie (Oct 27, 2000)

Rather than just browse the articles, comments, etc., chat would offer this site another means of  communication between members on various subjects and I think it might facilitate responses to some issues that arise with OS X problems, but ultimately, the decision should depend on the relative difficulty, usage and cost.  I don't think you need a very large number of chatting members at a site of this nature to justify having chat available, but that's only one man's opinion who isn't paying your bills.  <g>
MacRichie


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2000)

True but in a chat way of solving problems people will repeat and repeat and retpeat and will sound like broken records, and they will get tired of it, but in a post-way of doing things the info is there posted for all to see.


----------



## x-snack (Nov 14, 2000)

Putt that chat on !
it would be cool !
Then you have the bord + a chat !
that is one of the best ways too communicate with !
so do it ! and the ones huh are getting bored of it.. 
just go on and post like mad into the forum  
-Just do IT !!!


----------



## IamBob (Nov 18, 2000)

write your own chat system that works with the boards.

If someone asks, "how do I [...]?", the chat software should be able to offer up links to previous posts on the boards. Otherwise you will get people in chat that will spam a question or 3, 6 or 100 people could ask the same question within a days time and never get the answer cause they didn't check the boards where it was clearly spelled out.

just my 2 cents.
can I have it back?


----------

